# Best fried fish / oyster / shrimp coating



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

OK, I will admit, I love anything fried, maybe its the reason I look the way I do..... LOL...

But what do you coat your food in before you fry it? And at what temp? I have been trying, and honestly, been a TOTAL failure, at getting something to fry that is not a soggy, dripping mess. 

I love the way things come out at the Marina Oyster Bar at the Cervantes Bridge (and no, I have zero connection with them). The coating is sorta corn meal / thin, etc, but you guys are experts what do you do?

I have tried dipping in egg, then various mixtures of bisquick, or zattarains, or corn meal, whatever, zero / nada works out. Some folks say fry at 375, some 400, all that. Again, nothing works. Friends hope I ask them to cookI'm so bad.....

I am OK on a grill, but frying, man am I the worst you have ever seen. Whats the secret, coatings, temps, oils, whatever?? This is an are where I don't know what I don't know....

hanks!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cook at 350'

Fish- Zatarans fish fry.

Shrimp, Oyters, Scallops- Flour, egg wash, cracker meal

Egg Wash- few eggs, lotsa hot sauce, and water.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

use zatarains as well for fish and oysters. the key to frying is temp and the vessel you are using. i use a very wide cast iron skillet with low sides. high sides allow the water thats cooking out, back in the pan.... therefore soggy food. (esp. with oysters, as they are almost all water) use peanut oil because it can withstand higher temps and can be strained and re-used. cast iron retains heat better than anything so when you pile the food in it rebounds to temp quicker, thus less oil absorbtion and crispy fried goodness.



i bring the oil to 400 and add the seafood. generally it immediately drops to 350 or so, then as it rebounds to 375 i reduce the heat so it stays between 360-385. hope this helps.





also dont "over bread" the seafood. the bits will fall off and burn and give the food a funky taste.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Zatarans Crispy Southern is what we use...with a basket shaker...no egg wash on fish..just rinse and pat dry and shake with the meal and fry right away...don't let the fish sit wit the meal on it. 

also panko bread crumbs on shrimpand oysters is really good... andI use egg wash for shrimp and oysters...add water & hot sauce 

We have a Waring Fryer...the professional serieswith the element in the oil under the basket...from Bed,Bath and Beyond...and it produces perfect fried foods andmaintains the perfect fry temperature...always use peanut oil too.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Zats is great,,,,,

but coming from someone who makes 40,000-70,000 #,s of breading a week.......

temp 350-365 and keep it there.....with the meat moistroll it in the breading and then dip in egg wash and milk and then roll in the breading again...(seals the meat) then drop into fryer!...you cant go wrong with this!

Look for "Krispy Mixes"...thats our breading and we blend hundreds of recipes for hundreds of restraunts....we also have our own recipes...fish,seafood,shrimp,oyster and chicken breadings......you wont be dissapointed......we have a breading that is comparable to Zats and then we have one that is BETTER..........Next time we have a get together,i will bring some samples.....I gaurantee you will LOVE it!..........we have been blending these for over 20 years and we are growing every day,because of the quality!.......give it a try....

Stephen Shirley

Krispy Mixes 

Plant Manager


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

stephen- you need to hook me up with some for the store and the rest.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (2/26/2010)*stephen- you need to hook me up with some for the store and the rest.


pm sent


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (2/26/2010)*Zats is great,,,,,
> 
> but coming from someone who makes 40,000-70,000 #,s of breading a week.......
> 
> ...


and I don't have any samples...why because....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *on the rocks (2/26/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (2/26/2010)*Zats is great,,,,,
> ...


BECAUSE i havent been over there like i should have been............i will bring plenty next trip over....thats a promise MRS DALE :grouphug


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

Soak the fish in Bud-Light Lime 15 to 20 minutes.

Cut the Zats with half corn-meal and half flour and add some Tony's to re-season

Use Crisco Shortening not oil.

Heat to 350

I use a cast iron skillet


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

If you like the way it is prepared at the Marina Oyster Barn, then you ought to try Chet's on Nervous Bd.

Very good fried fish.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

For me the trick is to let the seafood rest after coating & before cooking. 



Coat your seafood, put in fridge 5-15 minutes( 1 beer) then fry in hot oil.


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Even though the fish isimmersed in oil, the idea is for the oil tonot touch the fish. This is acheived by the massive vaporization of the water in the fish. A protective sheild of water vapor keeps the oil away from the fish so the temp of the oil can do its work, which delivers the crispiness. So..... two things are critical.

1. Temperature..... 380 F, keep it close tothere

2. Time...... 3 minutes, dont guess at it. Get a timer

My batter is one I make myself, so it can vary.Put your fillets in a zip-lock and place in a bucket of ice water. Your fillets will be dry but cold. When you are ready to cook a batch (usually 4 fillets) remove from ziplock, shake them in batter and in they go. The batter tends to stick to the fish better when they are cold. Make sure your temp is back to 380 before you throw another batch in.

Focus on temp and time andeverthing else will take care of itself.

Shipoke


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Get a bag of Tempura batter but don't add any water to it. Put some of the dry batter in a bag, add what ever you want to spice it up (I usually add salt, pepper, cayenne pepper, sometimes other seasoning such as Old bay, zatarians, etc). Shake it up good to mix all the stuff. Dampen your fish fillets, shrimp, oysters, etc with water and put them in the bag and shake to coat. I usually leave them in the bag for 15 minutes, shaking it now and then. 

Heat your oil (I usually do it outside on a propane burner) to at least 350, maybe 370, always using a thermometer to test the temp. 

Put your fish in and cook for 3-5 minutes. Usually done when they float. 

Don't put too many in at a time, easier to maintain a good temperature.

If you get the oil too hot (>400) its going to burn the coating. And don't let it get below 320.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I like to use Mustard instead of egg.*

*Cover the seafood with Mustard, the use what ever, like Zat's or any other of your favorite Breading.*

*Try it once, I am sure you will like it.*


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

house autry seafood breader . try it trust me.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

lots of great ideas but where do you buy this stuff? I have written down some of the items listed but Publix doesn't have them, where do you get them? Thanks again to everyone for such great ideas


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

Apologize if I missed it in a post, but what do you cook in? I know I need to buy a good deep fryer that will hold the temps you suggest, but all I have now is a propane fired flame that I have a heck of a time trying to control. 

I don't know anyone that has an electric deep fryer but that to me sounds best, but you guys are experts, what do you cook in? I'm hungry already...


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

i use a fry daddy most of the time.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Publix carries the House Autry Seafood Breader. It is excellent.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

best advice i saw was 380 for 3 min. i think the same way, my fryer goes to 400 and I start at 400 after i drop seafood in it goes down to 375. no one mentioned the key, that is dont overload the fryer. i f it takes more than 4 min to crisp up then you put in too much to fry.


----------



## Shankopotamus (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't fry too much fish, but this thread is making me Hungry!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

350 degrees

dry the seafood and dust it with louisiana seasoned fish fry that is doctored with fresh cracked black pepper, cayenne pepper, onion powder and garlic powder. make sure to shake off the extra. no wash i want to eat seafood not batter. if i want batter i will go to capt. D's


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *nextstep (2/28/2010)*350 degrees
> 
> dry the seafood and dust it with louisiana seasoned fish fry that is doctored with fresh cracked black pepper, cayenne pepper, onion powder and garlic powder. make sure to shake off the extra. no wash i want to eat seafood not batter. if i want batter i will go to capt. D's


Mark if you want to eat it real, let me cook it for you!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (2/28/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *nextstep (2/28/2010)*350 degrees
> ...


likewise bro

:letsdrink

i know we will agree on what to wash it down with!

:letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *nextstep (2/28/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (2/28/2010)*
> ...


you right about the washdown! :letsdrink


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Heck after looking at all ya'll recipes I'm hungry...Is it time for a PFF Fried Fish Cook Off???? If it is, I would like to volunteer to be a taste taster/judge. All the recipes sound good. I am sure that there are others that would be willing to judge. So who's fish is the Best??


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The wife is the cook but I think she usually uses Tempura batter.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Try substituting buttermilk for the egg wash and use the House Autry Seafood mix....great!!!


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

*I like most of the reply's! But I go with K.I.S.S.( keep it simple stupid) !! Hell just come by the D&R Lounge at 4680 Cerny Rd Saterday the 6tharound 2pm and I'll show ya how its done! :takephoto*

*I have abot 300#'s to cook!! :letsdrink With help ofcorse :letsdrink And it's for a good cause!:angel MAKE-A-Wish :angel*

*Hope to see ya there!! :usaflag*


----------

